

My investment in Tumblr (11/2007) - wslh
http://english.martinvarsavsky.net/investments/investment-in-tumblr.html

======
asperous
I'm not sure what I'm supposed to take away from this. Wow, this guy was
really lucky, I guess.

There are probably thousands of blog posts just like this for websites that
didn't become popular or mainstream.

------
sspiff
What's the value of this post on the front page of HN?

------
huhtenberg
And?

------
MarkTanamil
well done now fuck off

